# Plunge for the Colt??



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My Ryobi trim router has served me well and was worth every cent I paid for it. But, now it has given up the ghost. Right smack dab in the middle of a flush trim job, too. So, not being one to ever miss a chance to upgrade a tool, I bought the Bosch Colt. And one sweet little machine it is, too. 
While registering it on line, I noticed that there is now a plunge base for it. Of the six in my shop, only the two that are mounted in or above tables are not plunge routers. But, I'm wondering if you router folks would think that a plunge base on the Colt would be useful enough to justify it's $100 cost. 
All opinions welcome!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gene, only you can answer if it is worth the cost. If it were me, I would ask myself if at any time, while using the trim router on a project, I said; Boy, this sure would be easier/better/faster... etc. if I only had a plunge base for this trim router. Or, you could just go the tool nut route and say; Man! That's neat. I gotta have one of those!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, George. I'm trying to curb my inner tool nut.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Why Gene? :jester:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm married.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here you go...Bosch PR011 Plunge Base for PR10E-PR20EVS Routers

$100 on the button, but there's a $25 off deal--so the net is $75. Shipping is usually $6.99, but if you get the order back up to $99--even the shipping is free.

Let me know how you explain it to LOYL, so i can explain it to LOML when mine arrives!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Earl.
I just told her I needed it to finish the grandkids' Christmas gifts. 
Not quite true, but it works.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I had to do it on my own--Colt and base plate arrived via Fedex today (before lunch instead of during dinner as UPS does--always gets me in trouble!!). On a normal day that would have been great--i just take the box to the shop and it blends with all the other tools. Today LOML is home with a cold...so she was home!! Oddly, i mentioned the toy box planned for our yet-to-be-born Grandson, and all was right with the world!!

Side note--the Colt is "reconditioned", yet has no sign of use ever. Even the case is pristine, and everything is intact. That's about normal for my experience with CPO. As for shipping--ordered on Friday, arrived on Monday. Can't wait for tonight to plug her in. Plunge base should ship in the next few days--hope it's here for the weekend.


----------

